# buying corals online?



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anybody got any recomendations for online suppliers of corals? My LFS is seriously expensive so i was thinking of ordering online if its any cheaper. My tank is now nice and stable and well established......i have had it up and running for 6 months so need to get adding! Im looking for zoas, xenia and plating monti .


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't think I'm allowed to post links, but STM Marine (Sevenoaks) has some lovely stock.
Alternatively, ebay is a good source for frags, just don't pay over the odds as I've sold stuff on there for outrageous prices on auctions!

Ultimatereef forum also has a good classifieds section, and most folk are willing to post, but be aware postage is expensive due to the inevitable weight.

I can send you some plating Monti FOC in the not too distant future, I'm going to have a major rescape in there and the huge Monti will end up being broken up.
It won't be for a little while yet, but I'll drop you a pm nearer the time if you're interested?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> Don't think I'm allowed to post links, but STM Marine (Sevenoaks) has some lovely stock.
> Alternatively, ebay is a good source for frags, just don't pay over the odds as I've sold stuff on there for outrageous prices on auctions!
> 
> Ultimatereef forum also has a good classifieds section, and most folk are willing to post, but be aware postage is expensive due to the inevitable weight.
> ...


That would be awesome! i am a huge fan of the plating monti, they remind me of the shavings you get from a coloured pencil when you sharpen it. 

Part of the reason i asked is that i have noticed ebay is weirdly priced. I have found that CUC is cheap is chips and have bought alot of conches and the like from there, but corals are pretty expensive. I will have a look at the shops you mentioned, and i have also been keeping an eye on ultimate reef. But you can guarantee that as soon as i DONT check it for a few hours something really good comes up and i miss it. I am only after Frags as my rock work is exactly how i want it and i dont want to add anything too big. Hubby says im picky


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Buying corals online is a tricky one, most people complain that the frags are much smaller than expected.

I visit hundreds of shops every month and some have started to ship corals out.

I don't believe STM are trading now, could be wrong!

Taunton aquarium are very, very good as they will mail you a photo of the coral you are interested in.so you know what you are getting before you buy it.

Jap koi are also very good with corals by post. I know they have a fraggingboffer on 4 for 3 I think!

Wildwoods also offer a mail order service.

Good luck

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

fantapants said:


> That would be awesome! i am a huge fan of the plating monti, they remind me of the shavings you get from a coloured pencil when you sharpen it.


No problem, please feel free to pm me if you haven't heard anything in a few weeks, I'm notoriously lazy :blush:

STM are still trading (as far as I know,) they just closed their retail shop and went internet only.
Real shame as it was my local, although my mate has now opened a shop in Sittingbourne which is even better :2thumb: (not currently posting though)

If you're a UR member, have you tried asking for any frags from local reefers? most people are only too happy to flog a few bits cheap, and a lot of people give stuff away (I've done it myself many times,) especially with the softies.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fishmansfrags - mail order coral and marine goods - fishmansfrags sps lps corals critters mail order they have gorgeous clams and mini maxi nems

H2O Corals - We sell quality frags at low prices Simply stunning some oftheir stock - i just got torch, and 2 humongous zoa colonies off them. Going to be getting some of the blue zoos they have too.

Zoaphoria - Your UK supplier of rare and colourful Zoanthids and Ricordeas One of my personal favourites - rics, mushies, yumas and of course zoas 

Corsetts - if you are selling your monti frags, could I possibly get listed for one or 2 please  xx I am on UR but sadly not many reefers to be found in Norfolk haha xxx


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Be wary if buying xenia online as it is hardly ever survives being posted. We have had about 5 different lots sent and none survived. 
There is also Salty box forum that has a livestock section


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I always use ebay as you can check the feedback and I've not had a DOA yet.
Also, Becca, I've ordered xenia and had no issues, it spread like mad and took over my tank for a while, how odd that you've had so many issues?


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

It may be the white, Red sea xenia. 
That doesn't travel very well but, if it's packed properly, it _should_ be Ok


----------

